# Overnight parking near Sharjah airport



## ocbarney

Hey all...
Anyone know of a good spot (hotel, mall, etc) where I can park my car near Sharjah airport? Leaving tonight and back early Sunday morning -- since it's only a weekend I'm hoping that I can get away with leaving it.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## telecompro

Looking for something similar, any ideas?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
What about Sharjah golf and shooting club - then get a taxi round the corner to the airport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What about Sharjah golf and shooting club - then get a taxi round the corner to the airport.
> Cheers
> Steve


Is it free parking?


----------



## Stevesolar

telecompro said:


> Is it free parking?


Hi,
Well it has a huge car park. We are members there of the shooting section.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well it has a huge car park. We are members there of the shooting section.
> Cheers
> Steve


You are sure you can leave it there for non members?


----------



## traversa

Would parking in the shooting club still be an option? We are looking for somewhere to park over National Day weekend (Tues - Sat). Would it be an issue getting a taxi at 6am from there?


----------

